# A Level Subjects Needed To Pursue Medical Career in Pakistan



## LoveBug_x (Jul 7, 2012)

Soo, the title says it all. What subjects do you need to get into a medical college, after you've done A levels? I know, Chemistry and Biology are absolutely necessary. But, what about Physics? I REALLY hate Physics and I'm just want to avoid studying it in A levels. Is there any way that you don't have to study A level Physics yet you can still get an admission in a good medical college? Personally, I wanna apply to AKU.


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

No there is not . i feel your pain as i have the same antipathy for physics as you have but dont worry you will get through it (i did). and if you want to get into aku . u would have to study physics as it is their requirement in regeistration (along with having bio and chem). plus their entry test also has a portion of physics with equal percentage as that of bio and chem. so get a good teacher of phy and it will seem bearable (or even good) #wink


----------



## LoveBug_x (Jul 7, 2012)

*Reply*



Fatima Hassan said:


> No there is not . i feel your pain as i have the same antipathy for physics as you have but dont worry you will get through it (i did). and if you want to get into aku . u would have to study physics as it is their requirement in regeistration (along with having bio and chem). plus their entry test also has a portion of physics with equal percentage as that of bio and chem. so get a good teacher of phy and it will seem bearable (or even good) #wink


Ahh, ohkayyy. I'll try to study it! LOOL, but for now, I gotta pray for my O level result.


----------

